# Can I use skill saw to wet cut?



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

I am installing a retaining wall that needs a few blocks to be split. I was thinking of using my 7 1/4" circular saw to cut them with a diamond blade. Can I cut it while wet? Or will the water cause a safety issue or short out the saw? Any suggestions are appreciated. The blocks are hollow but about 4" thick in the front.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I use a system that allows me to make shallow cuts in concrete. It is just a cart with wheels that the Skill-saw goes on,
a hose system for water to spray on the blade and a portable GFCI outlet, (odd I know).

I have on occasion used it much like you are asking about with no problems.

Andy.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Can I cut it while wet?


Yes you can but be careful and don't do anything stupid.


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll use rubber gloves to be safer. Is this blade going to give a clean enough cut for a rough textured retaining wall?

http://www.amazon.com/Skil-79510-Cutting-Diamond-Knockout/dp/B000BM8NS8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes it will give a beautiful cut.

Just notice the blade direction that is stamped on it and go for it.

No blaming me if you electrocute yourself though, LOL

Andy.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

use a cordless saw. 18 volts cant electrocute you.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

or use a dry cut blade


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

For small jobs....I've had good luck with the abrsive blades. A typical 7 1/4" blade will give me about 60" of cut in stucco....or, it takes 2 wheels to cut a door opening in stucco. 

Blocks are even easier on the abrasive disks....just one wheel should do all of them. A box of 5 is usually around $10....or at least used to be.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> or use a dry cut blade


I second that.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Get a diamond blade, that's rated -
"wet or dry".
We still try to use it wet, though.
As stated above - "GFCI"!
(Them, there "bites" from "lectric" - sure do "smart"!) 

rossfingal


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The blade shown above is a wet-dry blade but a wet-dry can be ruined very quickly running it dry. I would still use water.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah!
"We still try to use it wet, though."

rossfingal


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

gawda'mighty, for the small use you're going to do, get a dry blade & have at it - eBay is the best ( lowest priced ) source,,, we use the bevel skil-saw, roller cart, & dustmuzzle rig but there's no sense in you spending $200 for the stuff,,, hopefully you already did that & are done :yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

AndyGump said:


> I use a system that allows me to make shallow cuts in concrete. It is just a cart with wheels that the Skill-saw goes on,
> a hose system for water to spray on the blade and a portable GFCI outlet, (odd I know).
> 
> I have on occasion used it much like you are asking about with no problems.
> ...


Does not sound that odd to me but I higlighted the key piece of equipment you must have. 

Portable GFCI devices are still expensive I guess. I paid $70 for mine. Get one from a real electrical supplier, not a cheap Chinese box store thing. Or if you must do HD or Lowe's, make the people plug it in and make them use one or a few of their their GFCI tester things to make sure it works.

I trust my portable CFCI thing to the point I often work with electricity and water at the same time naked and in bare feet. 

Just kidding. Do read the prior post that suggests you should not do something stupid!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> or use a dry cut blade


This. I do it all the time.


----------

